# Starting ivf



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Starting ivf on mMonday wiith mock transfer anyone had mock one and know what it involves also feeling very nervous would love any advice from anyone else going through ivf


----------



## JenniferB77 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey,

I am really sorry I didn't see this sooner but you will know what the treatment is like as you will have had it now!  Hopefully you found it easy.  It's nothing to really worry about and any discomfort I felt was manageable.

I too am going through IVF. I just found out my first round didn't work but will try again.

Best of luck!


----------



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi 
They couldn't do mock transfer in the end , as I was still on my period . Going to have to re book 
Thank you for your reply 
Sorry to hear your other round failed


----------



## JenniferB77 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Precious,

Sorry you have had this delay. How frustrating for you and, if you are are nervous, I can see it would make you feel worse waiting for it!

I haven't had a mock transfer (they didn't do a mock for me) but I have had the actual transfer and it was really fine.  I promise! They will use a speculum and then put a catheter in to put the embryos through your cervix into your uterus.  I didn't have a mock so my doctor took a while getting the catheter into the right place whilst using an ultrasound on my tummy to look at where it was. Then they brought the embryos into the room and injected them into me. I didn't really feel any of this.  It is only the speculum I have a problem with.  I don't get on very well with speculums generally  (I find them a bit painful and even find smears hard) but any discomfort was totally manageable. Some women find they hardly feel speculums at all (lucky them) and I think my discomfort is unusual.  The best thing if you feel discomfort is to communicate that to the doctors/nurses - it is their job to look after you!

In terms of them putting the catheter in, I really couldn't  feel that! When you get in there just concentrate on relaxing and breathing calmly and you will be fine.  Try not to worry. 

Wishing you all the best with your journey and really try to relax and not worry. Everything will be ok. Xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I haven't had mock but have had 3  embryo transfers,they are totally fine. As Jennifer said the worse part is the speculum going in,I hate it and find that very uncomfortable but everyone is different,just take lots of deep breaths and it is over very fast. I never feel catheter going through cervix either. Make sure bladder isn't too full as that can be uncomfortable-I always worry I am going to pee over the consultant!!!


----------

